# Toshiba eStudio 281c Multifunction copier



## aquarianagex (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Toshiba copier that prints and scans as well. It is connected to a Microsoft Windows-based network. I want to make it so that only particular users can print in color on it while all other users can only print in black and white. I can't seem to find this information in the manuals I have.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanx.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day aquarianagex, and Welcome to TSF!

In my honest opinion, it would be all or nothing; that is, all would have to be able to print colour for everyone, or no one.
I don't think that there is a machine that sophisticated to do ½ and ½.
Having said that, I believe that your particular printer station does have a "Privacy" feature; perhaps its in there.

Have a look at this...

http://www.eid.toshiba.com/products/copiers/estudio281c.shtml


----------



## aquarianagex (Sep 26, 2006)

*Problem solved - This is how...*

Thanx for your help anyway. I have found the solution.
If you're wondering, this is how it goes (I will outline the solution to my particular problem, from there you should be able to extrapolate how to tailor to your needs):

*A DEPARTMENT CODE is a password used to access particular settings on the printer; I will outline how to set up a department code, and how to access the printer using that code. You will need to create 2 codes - one will be for color printing; the other will have a restriction on color printing.

-Go to the TopAcces web interface.
-Click on the COUNTER tab.
-Click on the DEPARTMENT link.
-Enter you administrative password, and click ENTER.
-You will either see a list of department names, or the list will be empty in which case you will have to create a department. Either way you will see the same list of options associated with the department you create/modify.
-If you are creating a department, enter a dept name of your choice in the DEPARTMENT NAME field, then enter a 5-digit numeric code for the department in the DEPARTMENT CODE field.
-Select ON for the SET LIMITATION OF FULL COLOR drop-down menu.
-Select 0 for MAXIMUM REACHED FOR FULL COLOR OUTPUT (0 means that users CAN'T print in color; any other number set s limit of how much they can print up to).
-Click SAVE. (The instructions are the same if you are modifying a department rather than creating one. The only difference is that a DEPARTMENT NAME and CODE probably already exist.)
**Make sure to create 2 department codes, one that has the SET LIMITATION OF FULL COLOR set to ON (for nor color printing) and one that has it set to OFF (for allowing color printing).

-Now at the top of TopAccess, click on the ADMINISTRATION tab.
-Enter you administrative password.
-Click on the SETUP link (which you should see by default anyway).
-Look under General Settings/Device Information in the margin. 
-Ensure that DEPARTMENT CODE is set to ENABLE in the drop-down menu.
-Ensure that DEPARTMENT CODE ENFORCEMENT is set to ON in the drop-down menu.
-Click SAVE.
-Logout of TopAccess.

---------------------------------------------------------

-Now go to your actual copier/printer...
-Press the USER FUNCTION button.
-Select DEPARTMENT MANAGEMENT on the touch screen.
-Enter you administrative password (this is the same as in TopAccess).
-Select NO LIMIT BLACK.
-SELECT ENABLE.
-Done.

---------------------------------------------------------

Whenever users print to this printer in color, they will now be prompted at their desktop to enter a password which is the 5-digit numeric DEPARMENT CODE you entered in TopAccess. However, they will not be prompted for black.

NOTE: If you want it particular users to have transparent (no prompting) access to color prints, then you have to manually enter the DEPARTMENT CODE into the printer properties on their computer.
-Go to CONTROL PANEL.
-Select PRINTERS AND FAXES.
-Right click on the printer icon.
-Select PROPERTIES.
-Click on the GENERAL tab at the top.
-Click on the PRININTING PREFERENCES button (A new dialogue box will appear).
-Click on the PRINT JOB tab at the top.
-Enter the DEPARTMENT CODE that allows color printing in the DEPARTMENT field.
-Click OK.
-Done.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## aquarianagex (Sep 26, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## Jowhersadiq (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi.. I have toshiba e-studio 181 .... As I have connected it through USB interface, Can I use "TOP Access and" how?... Another issue The copier is showing the icon "door is open".. But I am sure all the door is closed... Is there any way to disable this notification and make it running?... Thanks in advance for the reply...


----------

